# Surgical hysteroscopy after an HSG test



## Pv7882 (Jan 25, 2017)

Hi all.

Just wanted to check whether anyone has done a surgical hysteroscopy after an HSG test..
I have an history of recurrent miscarriages and no issues have been found yet either with me or my partner.
We are in the unexplained category. But recently saw a different consultant and she suggested to have a HSG test..I had one and it showed some issue with the structure of the uterus..The consultant thinks this might be the cause for the miscarriages and wants me to have a surgical hysteroscopy to correct the structure of the uterus..

I have always thought HSG test is to check the tubes only..Has any undergone similar procedure and had success with pregnancy afterwards?


----------

